# Disappearing me



## rabbitgirl (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey folks,

I'm gearing up to go to school out of state for an eight-week course inviolin bow rehairing, plus an internship in a repair shop. I have todrive home weekends to teach, but my internet time will be limitedbecause I won't have regular computer access until the class ends inlate Dec. I'm not leaving until the 23rd of Oct., but thought I'dmention it as I was thinking about it today.

The herd is in good hands in my absence, and I'll see them on weekends.Boy am I going to miss them!:?I'll check in as I can,probably at the library or in between stuff on weekends.

Rose


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds like a great opportunity! Good for you!!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh no, we are going to miss you. Please drop in when you can and let us hear from you. :hug:

Tina &amp; Zoo crew


----------



##  (Oct 4, 2005)

arggggg You betterbe checking in frequently how else areyougoing to know I survived the Tank invasion LOL. I so cant wait for her to get here, but I am going to missyou!!!!!!!! email when you can .


----------



## naturestee (Oct 4, 2005)

You'd best be checking in! The Tank Train will be moving at full steam!!!!


----------



## loplover (Oct 4, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm gearing up to go to school out of state for an eight-week course inviolin bow rehairing, plus an internship in a repair shop.




Wow never knew that violin bow rehairing was that indepth of a process:shock:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 4, 2005)

*loplover wrote: *


> Wow never knew that violin bow rehairing was that indepth of a process:shock:




sure is. It's a nasty job but good $$$!!

Naturestee and gypsy, it about kills me to leave in the middle of theTank Train, but you bet I'll be checking in. I do have internet atschoolor the library, so one way or the otherI'llcheck tomake sure Tankie gets home!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Sure will miss you when you're gone,Rose.



Have missed you since Izzy died. I'm glad you told us what'shappening otherwise, I'd be worried that you weren't doing well at all.





-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 4, 2005)

We will miss you, Rose . But I bet that a certain Bub will be desolate without his Mom to 'shower' with love.

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 4, 2005)

We will miss you Rose. 

Raspberry and SLG


----------



## Kricket (Oct 4, 2005)

Good luck sweetness! Keep dropping in!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 4, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Surewill miss you when you're gone,Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aww, thanks. I've been on a bit since but am just getting back into things.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh boy, mom's going to hate me if Bubber starts showering HER with love.:shock:

I'll be back to see him Thurs. thru Sun. when I come to teach, so he won't have much time to miss me.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh Rose, I'm going to miss you! Be safe!

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 21, 2005)

May not get on much between now and when Ileave, so goodbye all. I'll be keeping an eye on theTankTrain and can't wait to hear how it goes!

I'll check in as I can,

Rose


----------



##  (Oct 21, 2005)

See You soon Rose ! Be safe and stay in touch .


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 22, 2005)

Have fun and please be safe! and of course learn lots!


----------



## 2bunmom (Oct 22, 2005)

You will be missed, as well as your storiesabout your bunny family and Destry! Learn lots andbe safe. Beckie


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks all, and will do!

Rose

P.S. I'm going to see Destry today.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 22, 2005)

Take care, and enjoy it! We will be waiting to hear how things go on 

Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Checking in at school...I am SO bored!!! Only afew hours of class each morning, and then all this time to kill. Sigh.I miss the critters! Out of desperation I went to the Humane Societyand got covered in yelling kittens.I think I'll return forround 2, and 3, and 4....No buns, they don't take them.

rrrrgh, what on EARTH am I going to do for eight weeks????:shock:I'll be able to check in here daily at least.

Rose


----------

